# SCOFIELD 10-28



## ScottyS (Sep 11, 2007)

We went to Scofield yesterday and did fairly well from the tubes. We were stripping leech and minnow patterns. We caught mostly rainbows with a few tigers mixed in. Biggest fish was a 23" bow weighing in between 5 and 6 lbs. I was hoping someone might be able to name a pattern or two that have been working fairly well over there so we can do even better next weekend...

[attachment=3:1u3tmtof]Scofield 4.jpg[/attachment:1u3tmtof]
[attachment=2:1u3tmtof]Scofield 2.jpg[/attachment:1u3tmtof]
[attachment=0:1u3tmtof]Scofield 1.jpg[/attachment:1u3tmtof]
[attachment=1:1u3tmtof]Scofield 3.jpg[/attachment:1u3tmtof]


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

You must have had a hell of a fly pattern!!

Just kidding. Good to see that you guys caught some nice fish!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good going ScottyS !!! I really don't think you 'any' advice.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

However, since you ask, I would try bait with a different rod.!!!! You'll never catch anything big with a flyrod !!!!..


----------



## ScottyS (Sep 11, 2007)

It was a hell of a fly... Can't say the same for the guy who tied it though... (The following is a paid advertisement from the makers of the "quasar leech" and other high quality flies)... Cheech did a great job with the fly selection, and if anyone is taking a trip just about anywhere, give him a call and buy some of his flies... (haven't failed me yet)...


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice Work!


----------

